# [resolved] Firing Agent - Com+ Error



## jajohnst78 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Firing Agent - Com+ Error*

Starting about a week ago, our domain controller started acting up. We could not reboot the server, and the only way we could get any response is to power the machine off, then back on :sad: !! 

We looked in the event log and there were no events under any of the subdirectories when accessing the event viewer under Administrative Tools. However, if we went into computer mgmt. under administrative tools we could view the Application Log, but there were still no events under System Log.

One of the events in Application log that seemed to be showing up about the time the server locked up was;

Event ID: 4098
Category: Firing Agent
Description: The COM+ Event System failed to fire the Logoff method on subscription {2F519218-754D-4CFE-8DAA-5215CD0DE0EB}. The subscriber returned HRESULT 8007000E.

This server is running Windows 2000 Advanced Server.
It is also the primary domain controller and is running active directory. Along with these, it is also running Citrix Metaframe.

When the above happens, users trying to log on get the following: "The Network Request Is Not Supported."

Any suggestions on the error?

Thanks


----------



## N6MQD (Jul 19, 2005)

*Where's the resolution?*

This topic is of interest to me yet I don't see any replies posted with a resolution. Why does this topic title include [resovled]? Is there a hidden answer I am not allowed to know?


----------



## mohini (Sep 24, 2006)

*Hello*



N6MQD said:


> This topic is of interest to me yet I don't see any replies posted with a resolution. Why does this topic title include [resovled]? Is there a hidden answer I am not allowed to know?


----------

